# Miscellaneous > Structured Query Language (SQL) >  concatinating and merging

## OldMike

Hi
I am trying to take a list of usernames from two columns in a database and add them to an unpopulated column in the same database. 

I also need to precede the names with  domain name\


The end product would be something like HOME\SMITHA, HOME\SMITHB etc.

The database holds the name data as FAMILY_NAME, FIRST_NAME. I need to concatenate these to be FAMILY_NAMEFirstLetterOfFIRST_NAME. 

The DOMAIN name is constant and is not derived from anywhere within the database. i.e. it is just an additional text string. the end result will be a column with data presented as below

DOMAIN NAME\FAMILY_NAMEFirstLetterOfFIRST_NAME

I use MS SQL on a Microsoft Server 2008 R3

Many Thanks in anticipation

Mike

----------

